# FS our FT 9 frontosa Burundi 150$



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

all between 2 inch to 6 inch our so 100$
the 9 frontosas are all in this video YouTube - Mbu puffer and 9 frontosas
THE REASON IM GETTING RID OF THESE GUYS IS I CANT FIND WHAT I WANT WITH MBU PUFFER FOR TANK MATES


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

the mbu dont nip or eat the frontosas?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

not even close mbu is mellow guy the odd little fin nipp thats all


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

*FS 9 frontosa Burundi 200$*

Thats a beautiful puffer! Great colors. Too bad you got to get rid of the fronts tho. But don't need puffers a different ph and live in brackish water?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

joker1535 said:


> Thats a beautiful puffer! Great colors. Too bad you got to get rid of the fronts tho. But don't need puffers a different ph and live in brackish water?


nope they are fw puffers and the male frontosa is about maybe 7 inch our so


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

out of curiosity what are you thinking for the next tankmates?

free bump


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

mferko said:


> out of curiosity what are you thinking for the next tankmates?
> 
> Free bump


don't really know . Frontosas a little too shy for my liking great fish. I just need a house were i can have 10 tanks lol
i DO REALLY LIKE RAINBOW FISH


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

These guys need a good home


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

will trade for fish our stuff let me know what you guys have .


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump to the top make me an offer


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Would trade for some large fire eels


----------



## agresfish (Mar 2, 2011)

Pmed... . .


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

as the title states up top i would trade the frontosas our would sell them does not say anything about a puffer . bump for cool looking frontosas


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

new price bump to the top these guys need a new home


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

new price bump to the top these guys need a new home


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top these guys need a new home


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh ya will trade for rainbow fish


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top Oh ya will trade for rainbow fish


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

new price 100$ they need to go


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

good deal needs to go


----------

